# Primavera Project Planner Reference Manual



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (31 يوليو 2008)

كتاب لتعلم برنامج Primavera

الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/133764725/Primavera_Project_Planner_Reference_Manual.pdf.html​


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (4 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيراً


----------



## أمينة كرم (25 أغسطس 2008)

جازاك الله على هدا المجهود الرائع


----------



## lateef (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## أبوالفاروووق (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_eslam (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## bota_meka (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## م / مومو (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا, أفادنا و افادكم الله


----------



## eng_eslam (4 يونيو 2009)

thxx for the book and good informations


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (4 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا مشكوررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## starmoooon (4 يونيو 2009)

متشكر جزاك الله خير 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## eng:dina (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا طالبه في الفرقه الثالثه هندسه صناعيه انا درست سلاسل الامداد وهي بالطبع من اهم المواد التي تهدف الي زياده الربح الاضافه الي الجوده وتحقيق متطلبات العميل لكن انا بعمل مشروع واريد المزيد من الامثله


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
هذا البرنامج مهم جدا للمهنسين الصناعيين 
وشكرا


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
علي المجهود الجميل


----------

